# Finding work



## Karammia8865 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi. I have just married an Egyptian and am now in the uk looking for work in Egypt. I am a Health & Safety Consultant by trade but would be willing to do anything. We will hopefully be living in the Cairo area.
Anyone got any ideas of where I can look or what i can do? I have been on many web sites but not nuck luck.
Thank you.
Karen


----------



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome to egypt. To be honest your going to be very lucky if anyone replies while your in the UK. Its better to look when you are here and are available to go around companies personally. Thats the way to do it face to face.
Also contact the british embassy in egypt, getthem to email you there list of britsh companies that are operating in Egypt and go from there.

Once you know exactly where you will be staying, people may be able to help out more.
Cheers


----------



## Karammia8865 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks. I will contact them and am back in Cairo in Nov.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

There are many, many, many health and safety people in Egypt that are, in fact, Egyptians. They will rightly get positions that are open. Also, I should imagine that any woman--especially a non-Egyptian--would find it difficult to have that position and garner any sort of professional respect from the laborers.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> There are many, many, many health and safety people in Egypt that are, in fact, Egyptians. They will rightly get positions that are open. Also, I should imagine that any woman--especially a non-Egyptian--would find it difficult to have that position and garner any sort of professional respect from the laborers.


I originally typed "garner" but the auto correct on my iPad thought otherwise....


----------



## Karammia8865 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am willing to to do anything to be honest. I am a trainer also and have been a Police Officer and a residential social worker among other things.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

Regardless of what advice you get, your coming anyway right? So give it a go... see what you can get in terms of work etc.... better to be here and look for the work. You may be disappointed in your search, but you may get a really good job as well..... you may strike lucky. If you havent spent much time here in egypt, you will find it a real eye opener and a massive challenge, but hey great experience, good or bad........ Got to give it a go!
Good luck


----------

